# Snowboarding Styles



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks geline, you provide the best information  . But i got a question, does the "goofy,normal" and that other junk go under "Snowboarding Styles" or is that just footing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

I think the 'goofey' thing is an 'abnormal' footing ha ha ha LOL 
Nice to have you around, JT


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

I like the races, myself... darned fast and better to watch than skiers!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

among those that i have read, i was amazed to know that snowboarding is more popular ? snowboarding wasn't that popular in our place, and about the races of snowboarding, it is very nice , worth watching


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

geline please, dont slander the goofy species of snowboarder. many a great snowboarder has been goofy footed, and it offends me when you put us down!!
haha... im just kidding of course but ya know... 1


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Nothing beats bombing through the backcountry in 2ft of fresh pow... just watch out for the trees


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

Freestyle FTW!  also i love the backcountry


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

Good info. This is useful. go freestyle!!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

PRAISE BE

IT'S ALIVE!

SWISSCAKE, perhaps you should change your name to REANIMATOR?


----------

